# Thickening Lea and Perrins Worcestershire sauce



## whistlepig (Feb 16, 2020)

It appears the Lea and Perrins no longer makes thick worcestershire sauce or I can't find any. Would cornstarch work for thickening regular Lea and Perrins?


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 16, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> It appears the Lea and Perrins no longer makes thick worcestershire sauce or I can't find any. Would cornstarch work for thickening regular Lea and Perrins?


I would imagine that it would. You could use xanthan gum too.


----------



## S-met (Feb 16, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I would imagine that it would. You could use xanthan gum too.


Careful with xanthan gum, a little goes a long way. Too much and it almost feel gelatinous.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 16, 2020)

S-met said:


> Careful with xanthan gum, a little goes a long way. Too much and it almost feel gelatinous.


Definitely, I use it fromctime to time in place of cornstarch since it’s carb free. It’s very commonly used in commercial sauces and such though.


----------



## S-met (Feb 16, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Definitely, I use it fromctime to time in place of cornstarch since it’s carb free. It’s very commonly used in commercial sauces and such though.


Indeed it is,  just check the label of almany sauce.
I didn't realize it was 0 carb. Might start using it more. I'm not exactly watching carbs, but I'm not exactly "not watching" them either.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 16, 2020)

I avoid (wheat) flour and corn starch due to wife's food sensitivities.   Potato starch, Guar Gum and Xanthan Gum are neutral to her,  so I try to use them first.

Xanthum gum has the advantage and disadvantage that it thickens on IMMEDIATE contact with liquids.
Advantage you don't have to heat the L&P for thickening as is required for most all other common thickeners.  Xanthan gum also doesn't go funky when you heat the finished sauce.  Some of the other thickeners can either convert to concrete or breakdown to a nasty mess.
Disadvantage it thickens immediately and leaves gelatinous blobs unless whisked thoroughly when added to your sauce.  I use my immersion blender with the whisk.  As 
S
 S-met
 noted (and 

 jcam222
  knows) a little goes a long way and easy to get a jelly instead of a thickened sauce.  Fine for my home made Mae Ploy sauce, not so good for gravies and sauces.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve got some arrowroot powder to try for thickening too. Haven’t tried it on anything yet.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 17, 2020)

Why not just reduce it over a little heat?


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Why not just reduce it over a little heat?
> 
> We're on the same wave length Dan. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Feb 17, 2020)

Same here. Just reduce with low heat.


----------

